# ProStop Platinum Original Equipment Brake Pads Pep Boys



## iwant2buyaGTO (Dec 17, 2009)

Has anyone tried on the Prostop platinum brake pads from pep boys? Its time to change my front brake pads and I was wondering if they were any good. Plus I have a 20% coupon from pepboys. 

Brake Pads | Front Brake Pads | Pep Boys

04 GTO


----------

